# معنى كلمة ( Ok )



## فراشة مسيحية (26 يونيو 2007)

*الكلمة طبعا إنجليزية.. وهي اختصار للمدينة الأمريكية أولد كندرهوك الواقعة في ولاية نيويورك في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.*​ 
*سبب شيوع هذه الكلمة أنه ترشح مرة للرئاسة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ابن هذه المدينة وأسمه.. مارتن فان بودين.*​ 
*هذا الرجل استخدم عبارة (انتحبوا ابن أولد كندرهوك) في حملته الانتخابية، ثم اختصرت هذه العبارة إلى:*​ 
*(انتخبوا ابن O.k.)*​ 
*وكان المؤيدون له يهتفون: O.k….o.k.*​ 
*حتى أصبح هذا اللفظ يعني الموافقة والقبول*​ 
*والجدير بالذكر أن مارتن فان بودين نجح في الانتخابات الرئاسية، وربما كان هذا اللفظ سببا من أسباب نجاحه*​ 
أنا قريت الموضوع فى احدى المنتديات و احترت احطها فى اى قسم فأخترت القسم دا ​ 
إذا المشرف الرائع ( قلم حر ) شاف أنها مش فى مكانها المظبوط أنا بعتذر منة و بطلب ينقلة للمكان المناسب​


----------



## alhor (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*



معلومة جميلة يافراشة تغيبى وتظهرى بأحلى المعلومات

يعنى لما ارشح نفسى فى الانتخابات اعتمد عليكى 

ويكون شعارى O.K

شكرا لك يافراشة على المعلومة

:16_14_21:  لك

اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة  من الموضوع حتى يتكلل التعب بالنجاح

تحياتى​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*

شكرا اختي العزيزة *مريم *على المعلومة الحلوة ههههههه الرب يباركك †


----------



## candy shop (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*

شكرا يا فراشه على المعلومه الجميله

وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## marcelino (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*

*معلومه جديدة فعلا*

*سانكس*​


----------



## totty (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*

ميرسى موووووووت
معلومه جامده
ميرسى يا قمر 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## أرزنا (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*

*سلام المسيح:*

*شكرا على الشرح*

*( يعني كل من يقول OK  ينتخبه من جديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:dntknw: كم له مؤيدين من العرب و .....؟؟؟)*


----------



## يوسف المطرف (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*

*يسلمووووووووووو عالمعلوووووووووووووووومه الحلووووة اووووووووووووووووكي*


----------



## veansea (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*

_انا مكنتش اعرف ان ده معنها يا فروشه
انا اتقاليتلى انهم كانوا فى حرب فى انجلترا
ومعنى اوك زيرو كيلر 
يعنى مفيش قتله خالص
بس مش عارف ايه الاصح فيهم

بس ميرسى يا فروشه يا جميله​_


----------



## nonogirl89 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*

ميرسي كتييييييير يافراشة على المعلومة العجيبة 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*



alhor قال:


> معلومة جميلة يافراشة تغيبى وتظهرى بأحلى المعلومات​
> يعنى لما ارشح نفسى فى الانتخابات اعتمد عليكى ​
> ويكون شعارى O.K​
> شكرا لك يافراشة على المعلومة​
> ...


 
مشكوووووووووووور يا الحر على ردك الجميل 

و انت بس رشح نفسك و سيب الباقى على ربنا و علينا :smile01


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*



THE GALILEAN قال:


> شكرا اختي العزيزة *مريم *على المعلومة الحلوة ههههههه الرب يباركك †


 
شكرآ ربيع على الرد 

الرب يباركك


----------



## kamer14 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*

هههههههههههههههههههه شكرا يا فروشه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكرا يا فراشه على المعلومه الجميله​
> 
> 
> وربنا يكون معاكى​


 
و يكون معاكى حبيبتى

ميرسى على الرد الحلوووو


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*



marcelino قال:


> *معلومه جديدة فعلا*​
> 
> 
> *سانكس*​


 
يو ويلكم

:smile01


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*



totty قال:


> ميرسى موووووووت
> 
> معلومه جامده
> ميرسى يا قمر
> ...


 
ميرسى حبيبتى على الرد الجمييييييييييل :66:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*



sleiman64 قال:


> *سلام المسيح:*
> 
> *شكرا على الشرح*
> 
> *( يعني كل من يقول OK ينتخبه من جديد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:dntknw: كم له مؤيدين من العرب و .....؟؟؟)*


 
مش فهمت سؤال بصراحة

و مشكور على الرد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*



يوسف المطرف قال:


> *يسلمووووووووووو عالمعلوووووووووووووووومه الحلووووة اووووووووووووووووكي*


مشكوووووووووووووووووور على ردك الحلووووووووووو أوووووووووووووووك :smile01


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*



veansea قال:


> _انا مكنتش اعرف ان ده معنها يا فروشه​_
> _انا اتقاليتلى انهم كانوا فى حرب فى انجلترا_
> _ومعنى اوك زيرو كيلر _
> _يعنى مفيش قتله خالص_
> ...


 
مش عارفة يا فينيسا أنهى الصح

أعتقد الجابة هاتبقى عند ( قلم حر ) لغزارة معلوماتة 

نشوف رأية أية 

و ميرسى حبيبتى على الرد الحلووووووو :new8:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ميرسي كتييييييير يافراشة على المعلومة العجيبة
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك ياقمر​


 
و يباركك يا سكر

ميرسى على ردك الجميل زيك :flowers:


----------



## قلم حر (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *الكلمة طبعا إنجليزية.. وهي اختصار للمدينة الأمريكية أولد كندرهوك الواقعة في ولاية نيويورك في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.*​
> 
> *سبب شيوع هذه الكلمة أنه ترشح مرة للرئاسة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ابن هذه المدينة وأسمه.. مارتن فان بودين.*​
> *هذا الرجل استخدم عبارة (انتحبوا ابن أولد كندرهوك) في حملته الانتخابية، ثم اختصرت هذه العبارة إلى:*​
> ...


أهلا بالفراشه .
المعلومه صحيحه تماما ( حسب معلوماتي ) و القسم هو القسم المناسب .
لكن لا أذكر هل فاز ( ok) بالاٍنتخابات أم لا !!
موضوع ممتاز جدا يوضح أصل كلمه من أشهر الكلمات بالعالم .
شكرا جزيلا .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .​


----------



## veansea (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*



قلم حر قال:


> أهلا بالفراشه .
> المعلومه صحيحه تماما ( حسب معلوماتي ) و القسم هو القسم المناسب .
> لكن لا أذكر هل فاز ( ok) بالاٍنتخابات أم لا !!
> موضوع ممتاز جدا يوضح أصل كلمه من أشهر الكلمات بالعالم .
> ...


_
ميرسى يا قلمنا يا حر
وميرسى على فروشه للتوضيح​_


----------



## thelife.pro (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*

ok [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]يا فراشة 
موضوع جميل 
ربنا يعوض تعبك 

شكرا على الموضوع ​[/FONT]ok​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*



قلم حر قال:


> أهلا بالفراشه .
> 
> المعلومه صحيحه تماما ( حسب معلوماتي ) و القسم هو القسم المناسب .
> لكن لا أذكر هل فاز ( ok) بالاٍنتخابات أم لا !!
> ...


 
شكرآ كتير ليك قلم حر على الرد الحلوو

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*



veansea قال:


> _ميرسى يا قلمنا يا حر_
> 
> _وميرسى على فروشه للتوضيح_​


 
ميرسى ليكى انتى كمان على المتابعة :flowers:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*



thelife.pro قال:


> ok [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]يا فراشة [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]موضوع جميل [/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]ربنا يعوض تعبك [/FONT]​
> ...


 
Ok يا سيدى :new6:

ميرسى على الرد الحلوو :flowers:

و كمان Ok


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*

ميرسى يا فراشه على المعلومه الحلوه دى وفعلا" فى كلمات كتيره بنستعملها من غير ما نفكر فى معناها او القصه اللى وراها ........ربنا معاكى .


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: معنى كلمة ( Ok )*

ميرسى كتير ليكى دونا على ردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------

